# Biting



## tonyo (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Just joined recently. It's funny how most of you are familiar to me in another forum. Anyway I've got 2 beautiful boys Max and Harold. Max a normal white face hand reared and a very nice personality. Harold a white face cinnamon pied on the other hand is aviary breed and doesn't mind stepping on my finger and hand but, tries and bite me while he steps on my finger. Really grumpy little fellow. Still love him just the same. What can you guys suggest to make him stop biting me? Hope you can help me.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Is he biting hard and drawing blood? Mabey he is just making sure your finger is stable so it will be ok for him to step on.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

tonyo said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just joined recently. It's funny how most of you are familiar to me in another forum. Anyway I've got 2 beautiful boys Max and Harold. Max a normal white face hand reared and a very nice personality. Harold a white face cinnamon pied on the other hand is aviary breed and doesn't mind stepping on my finger and hand but, tries and bite me while he steps on my finger. Really grumpy little fellow. Still love him just the same. What can you guys suggest to make him stop biting me? Hope you can help me.


Hi there welcome to the forum, I am having the same problem I have a male female combo normal and pied there both hand fed from breeder but totally different personality's my male is sweet and cuddly but my female does the same thing as yours on step up she will put her head down to avoid the step up...lol and then if I continue she starts to bluff bite me but never hard she is becoming a little grump a lump herself...lol all I can suggest is what I do I just ignore the bad behaviour when she is bluff biting me and keep my finger there until she steps up then I praise her big time with lots of head scratches for stepping up once we get over the intial stepping up she seems to be fine and doesn't bluff bite me any other time I think its all a dominance issue with mine she is saying I don't want to and you can't make me but I think with time patience and alot of praise they will break out of that habit


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Tiel's are known to "bluff", as long as he's not biting really hard try to ignore it and let him know how good he is when he doesn't bite.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Tiel's are known to "bluff", as long as he's not biting really hard try to ignore it and let him know how good he is when he doesn't bite.


I agree. Reward the good, ignore the bad.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes they do tend to "bluff" bite LOL!


----------

